# 'Class A' Uniform



## hat (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm looking for brand suggestions for a 'Class A' style uniform. Class A for my purposes means standard button up shirt and slacks. No ties, dress jackets, fancy hats etc... just a basic clean and pressed uniform. My employer supplies some absolutely horrible uniforms so I'm looking to upgrade. Needs to be Navy blue, no cargo pockets, preferably long sleeve. Currently thinking something like the Elbeco uniforms. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Price is not an issue.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 25, 2016)

If it's for every day field use, it would be a class B. Class A is usually a dress uniform.

And your employer lets you pick your own uniform? How is that "uniform"?


----------



## Kevinf (Jul 25, 2016)

For a few companies I've seen around their uniform policy seems to be, "Street clothes; belts and shoelaces optional."


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 25, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> If it's for every day field use, it would be a class B. Class A is usually a dress uniform.



This. My current ambulance company has a baby blue button down shirt s/s or l/s (with patches, badge, etc.) navy blue pants (can be cargo or straight leg), belt and boots. Thats out class B uniform. 

Class A would be more of a dress uniform. So a white button down-l/s with patches only, dress pants (black), dress jacket (black with patches), hat with rank, and shined dress shoes. Also the class A I just listed is the typical fire dept. class A or dress uniform. 

What you've listed is indicative of a class B (field) uniform. If you have the money Workrite (Nomex) is alway my top pick. My current company uses Horace Small (poly/cotton blend).


----------

